# Josie's Angels and the Rainbow Bridge



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

My little girl, Josie, crossed the rainbow bridge with all the other angels on June 29, 2014. She was 14 years old. My beautiful, beautful girl: You will be missed so much. May you have love, peace and happiness where you are. I love you with all my heart. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss and know that Josie is at the Bridge being cared for by all our fur-babies. She will be looking down on you and her spirit will always be with you. You had 14 years together and I know you loved her deeply.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful cat


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. She is a beautiful girl. Hugs to you. Eternal petpets and nose kisses to Josie.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Josie was a very beautiful kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry.  She was indeed a beautiful little girl and I know you both treasured the years you had together. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind replies. It's very, very hard not having her around anymore. She would always 'bathe' my two other kitties and I know they miss her, too. She was so chatty! Couldn't get through an entire movie without having to pause it and remind her not to talk through it, LOL. But I really miss her lap love. Everywhere I sat she had to be in my lap. She had the biggest heart.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful girl she was. Losing one of your babies is one of the worst things you ever go through. I"m so sorry.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She was a beautiful kitty that now can be at peace. My condolences.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Texasgirl,
I'm so sorry about Josie...
It always hurts to set them free...
But that is the Final Gift of Love that we can give them, to let them Fly Free to the Bridge...
I'm glad you had each other for the time you had together here...
Sharon


----------

